

Ask HN: Rapleaf Competition - cloudpre

Who provides social data such as Twitter/Linkedin/Facebook id from Email address?<p>Rapleaf has stopped providing and I just got an email saying that they are launching next week.
======
simonk
<http://qwerly.com/>

Mailchimp just moved over to them.

